# Raw Eggs!!..



## Sherief Shalaby

Hi all,

I give Jimmy my nearly 8 months old GS 2 raw eggs with milk, bread, and 100 Gms of dry food as his morning meal!!.. I have been doing this since I have started to feed him raw about 2 months ago.. Before this I was giving him 2 boiled eggs!!.. 

Just today I read somewhere on the net that eggs should not be given on daily basis to dogs because of the fats in the yolk!!.. What do you guys think??.. I thought that 2 eggs a day is not that much for a young active dog!..


----------



## jakeandrenee

Why are you giving him milk and bread? 

I think two eggs a day is too much, how about some sardines, ground beef, chicken necks, turkey necks, mutton meat? If you are feeding RAW why did you feed 100gms dry kibble?


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

jakeandrenee said:


> Why are you giving him milk and bread?
> 
> I think two eggs a day is too much, how about some sardines, ground beef, chicken necks, turkey necks, mutton meat? If you are feeding RAW why did you feed 100gms dry kibble?


the 2nd meal is raw chicken wings and necks (usually 4 wings and 2 necks) with small amount of raw vegetables and bread..

i add the 100 Gm dry food just to be sure he takes all the minerals and vitamines his body needs!!.. And what is wrong with milk and bread?.. only one glass of skimmed powder milk to add more protein and bread to give him energy.. sometimes i put 1 raw ground potato instead of the bread..

i was really thinking to repeat the 2nd meat 2 times a day and cancel the milk and eggs at all but i am afraid that like this he will be consuming too much bones!!.. as if i do this he will be consuming 8 raw chicken wings and 4 necks every day!!..

what do you think??..


----------



## Verivus

Sherief Shalaby said:


> the 2nd meal is raw chicken wings and necks (usually 4 wings and 2 necks) with small amount of raw vegetables and bread..
> 
> i add the 100 Gm dry food just to be sure he takes all the minerals and vitamines his body needs!!.. And what is wrong with milk and bread?.. only one glass of skimmed powder milk to add more protein and bread to give him energy.. sometimes i put 1 raw ground potato instead of the bread..
> 
> i was really thinking to repeat the 2nd meat 2 times a day and cancel the milk and eggs at all but i am afraid that like this he will be consuming too much bones!!.. as if i do this he will be consuming 8 raw chicken wings and 4 necks every day!!..
> 
> what do you think??..


To speak bluntly, I think you should either go back to kibble only or learn a LOT more about the raw diet and switch accordingly. For one you are giving way too many eggs. Give only 1 raw egg a week at most. Don't give milk, bread, or ground potato. Ever. If you think your dog needs more protein or energy then give more muscle meat ONLY. If you want to feed kibble and raw that is fine. You also seem to need more variety in terms of your proteins. You've been feeding raw for two months, but have only used chicken? You should at least have started feeding 2 other proteins and organs. If you weren't feeding kibble right now I would have to say your dog definitely isn't getting all the nutrients he needs. You need to go back to a kibble only diet or do a lot more research.

As for your fear of too much bone, you would typically alternate feeding boneless and bone-in meals to avoid constipation. Keep some canned PURE pumpkin on hand for loose stool and constipation.


----------



## Castlemaid

Sherief, I think it would help alot if you went to your profile and put your country for location - it would help people give you some slack for a difference in cultures and food availability for your dog. 

I feed raw, and feel quite comfortable feeding a raw egg a day - you need to feed the whole egg though, yolk and white together - a dog eating a natural diet of raw foods should be able to handle fats very easily. Issues arise when a dog that has only been fed kibble is switched to high-fat foods, and their system is not used to it. 

My dogs will get a bit of bread, or potatoe, or other starches as a treat and for something different, but it is not part of their regular diet. I do agree that you should try and give more variety though - different type of meats, and introduce some organ meats. Liver, Kidney, Spleen, etc, in small amounts on a regular basis.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Sherief, I think it would help alot if you went to your profile and put your country for location - it would help people give you some slack for a difference in cultures and food availability for your dog. 

I agree with this..........


----------



## Verivus

Where does the OP live if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jakeandrenee

Egypt


----------



## Verivus

Ok now I need to go learn about Egypt's availability. xd


----------



## lhczth

Two raw eggs per day is fine, though you might either separate the whites and feed mostly yolks or cook the whites at times. My dogs get the equivalent of 1.5 eggs per day though most of those are just the yolks (I eat the whites)

Eliminate the bread and milk. They serve no nutritional value for your dog. Dogs get energy from proteins and fats, not carbohydrates. If you want to go totally raw I would see if you can find a couple of more protein/meat sources. Not sure what is available in your country. Lamb, goat, rabbit maybe? Beef? Any other sources of poultry? You can feed raw at one meal and kibble at another if that is easier for you. Not ideal, but there are many people who do that.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

Verivus said:


> To speak bluntly, I think you should either go back to kibble only or learn a LOT more about the raw diet and switch accordingly. For one you are giving way too many eggs. Give only 1 raw egg a week at most. Don't give milk, bread, or ground potato. Ever. If you think your dog needs more protein or energy then give more muscle meat ONLY. If you want to feed kibble and raw that is fine. You also seem to need more variety in terms of your proteins. You've been feeding raw for two months, but have only used chicken? You should at least have started feeding 2 other proteins and organs. If you weren't feeding kibble right now I would have to say your dog definitely isn't getting all the nutrients he needs. You need to go back to a kibble only diet or do a lot more research.
> 
> As for your fear of too much bone, you would typically alternate feeding boneless and bone-in meals to avoid constipation. Keep some canned PURE pumpkin on hand for loose stool and constipation.


thx ver.,.. i do give him sometimes raw organs like liver, heart.. etc but not on daily basis, may be once a week or so.. and i feed him one fish/tuna meal a week and 2-3 meat meals a week but chickens is what i can offer every day (+ eggs and milk which i have stoped since last week)!!.. what i have fed him today for example was:

meal one (after the daily walk): about 150 gms of boiled meat + 100 gms of dry food..

meal two (after the daily exercise): 4 raw chicken wings and 2 necks + 100 gms of dry food..

i would normally give him raw meat but the boiled meat was left from the family meals!!..

till one week ago or so,.. i was giving him one type of vegetable with the 2nd meal but i was not fully convinced because in the nature dogs dont eat vegetables so have stopped this!!.. 

i agree it's better to make it all raw and feed him organs every day to complete his nutritional needs but in case i can offer them every day i have no other choice but to keep adding dry food to his meals!!..


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

Castlemaid said:


> Sherief, I think it would help alot if you went to your profile and put your country for location - it would help people give you some slack for a difference in cultures and food availability for your dog.
> 
> I feed raw, and feel quite comfortable feeding a raw egg a day - you need to feed the whole egg though, yolk and white together - a dog eating a natural diet of raw foods should be able to handle fats very easily. Issues arise when a dog that has only been fed kibble is switched to high-fat foods, and their system is not used to it.
> 
> My dogs will get a bit of bread, or potatoe, or other starches as a treat and for something different, but it is not part of their regular diet. I do agree that you should try and give more variety though - different type of meats, and introduce some organ meats. Liver, Kidney, Spleen, etc, in small amounts on a regular basis.


 
thx castle and i will take your advice and add these info to my profile .. i live in egypt..

do you feed your dogs organs EVERY DAY or not a must to be on daily basis??..


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

lhczth said:


> Two raw eggs per day is fine, though you might either separate the whites and feed mostly yolks or cook the whites at times. My dogs get the equivalent of 1.5 eggs per day though most of those are just the yolks (I eat the whites)
> 
> Eliminate the bread and milk. They serve no nutritional value for your dog. Dogs get energy from proteins and fats, not carbohydrates. If you want to go totally raw I would see if you can find a couple of more protein/meat sources. Not sure what is available in your country. Lamb, goat, rabbit maybe? Beef? Any other sources of poultry? You can feed raw at one meal and kibble at another if that is easier for you. Not ideal, but there are many people who do that.


thx lhczth,.. may i ask you why dont you prefer to give eggs whites to your dogs??.. do they cause diarrhoea??.. 

all these protien source are of course availble in my country (and in any country i think)!!.. and i do give him cow meat/ducks/fish but again chickens are the main source i depend on!!..

so you think it's useless to give him raw vegitables like carrot and zucchini??..


----------



## Stosh

I would cook any vegetables a bit, but I'd watch the amount of carrots- they're high in sugar. My dogs love cooked green beans and sweet potatoes- I just cook them until they're a little soft, not mushy.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

Stosh said:


> I would cook any vegetables a bit, but I'd watch the amount of carrots- they're high in sugar. My dogs love cooked green beans and sweet potatoes- I just cook them until they're a little soft, not mushy.


i was giving them to him raw but in a very small pieces by the mixer and was mixing them with dry food and hot water and put in this "soup" chicken wings and necks.. sure we was starting first by collecting the chicken pieces then the rest ..


----------



## Castlemaid

The white of a raw egg contains Avitin, which is a protein that will bind Biotin ( a vitamin) and thus make it unavailable for digestion. So the danger of feeding a lot of raw egg whites, is that over time your dog will have a Biotin deficiency.

However, the raw egg yolk contains a very rich supply of biotin, so that when all the Avitin in the white has found some biotin to latch on to, there is still lots of biotin left over in the yolk for the body to use.

Cooking the whites de-activates the Avitin, making ALL the biotin in the yolk available. 

There is no harm in feeding some raw vegetables - but dogs cannot break down the cellulose that makes up the vegetable cell walls, and thus cannot access most of the nutrients in raw vegetables. Cooking the vegetables, or puree-ing them, macerating with a juicer and feeding the juice and the pulp all work towards breaking down the cells and for access to the nutrients. For example, I have a juicer that I use, and the dogs will get some of the veggie and fruit pulp mixed in with a bit of juice. They absolutely love it!!! But veggies and fruit should be extras in their diet, as meat and bones and organ meats should be the main items.


----------



## lhczth

Sherief Shalaby said:


> thx lhczth,.. may i ask you why dont you prefer to give eggs whites to your dogs??.. do they cause diarrhoea??..
> 
> all these protien source are of course availble in my country (and in any country i think)!!.. and i do give him cow meat/ducks/fish but again chickens are the main source i depend on!!..
> 
> so you think it's useless to give him raw vegitables like carrot and zucchini??..


There is an protein in the whites that binds with one of the B vitamins (too lazy to look which enzyme and which B vitamin). There is probably more than enough to compensate in the yolks, but since I feed a lot of eggs I just play it safe and don't feed whole eggs all the time. I still feed whole raw eggs too. Also, since I eat the whites, it gives me a way to use all of those yolks. 

OK. I know that turkey is not common in many countries outside the USA. I use turkey a lot. Sounds like you have many sources of meat/RMB. 

I don't feed veggies every day. Once in awhile they might get some cooked yams, I will give them left over cooked veggies when I cook too many. A few of my dogs LOVE frozen fruit. It just isn't a huge part of their diet.

BTW, I did leave out that I do feed organ meat, primarily beef liver since two of my dogs WILL NOT touch poultry liver. I also use beef kidneys when I can get them. Beef, lamb and pork hearts are my main MM source.


----------



## onyx'girl

I have chickens so feed a few eggs a week. When I feed the dogs eggs I supplement with human grade vitamin B complex. Just my routine. I don't give the shells, the dogs don't eat them and unless they are crushed very fine, they won't digest anyway. Not worth the hassle to me.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

So, I think this should be mentioned ( correct me if I am wrong) but you should NOT feed raw meat and kibble at the same time. One for breakfast, one for dinner is OK, but never give Raw and Kibble in the same meal. 

I am told ( and have never done it, but have heard the same thing from a few places) that one of the things about Raw and "germs" or diseases is that it is digested fairly quickly, but when eating kibble it slows down digestion, so having raw at the same time increases the risk of foodborne illnesses ( salmonella, e. coli, etc). 

Just figured I would mention.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

VaBeachFamily said:


> So, I think this should be mentioned ( correct me if I am wrong) but you should NOT feed raw meat and kibble at the same time. One for breakfast, one for dinner is OK, but never give Raw and Kibble in the same meal.
> 
> I am told ( and have never done it, but have heard the same thing from a few places) that one of the things about Raw and "germs" or diseases is that it is digested fairly quickly, but when eating kibble it slows down digestion, so having raw at the same time increases the risk of foodborne illnesses ( salmonella, e. coli, etc).
> 
> Just figured I would mention.


this is an interesting point,.. i personally dont think this could make any difference but sure i may be mistaken.. let's hear more opinions..

thx to all of you guys i am really learning a lot of important things from all of you


----------



## doggiedad

my dog isn't on a raw diet. i feed him kibble, can
and various other things. many times i fed a raw 4 oz.
pattie of ground beef with his kibble. wouldn't the raw
food have to infected to pass a food born virus??



VaBeachFamily said:


> So, I think this should be mentioned ( correct me if I am wrong) but you should NOT feed raw meat and kibble at the same time. One for breakfast, one for dinner is OK, but never give Raw and Kibble in the same meal.
> 
> I am told ( and have never done it, but have heard the same thing from a few places) that one of the things about Raw and "germs" or diseases is that it is digested fairly quickly, but when eating kibble it slows down digestion, so having raw at the same time increases the risk of foodborne illnesses ( salmonella, e. coli, etc).
> 
> Just figured I would mention.


----------



## Verivus

I think the "don't feed raw and kibble at the same time" thing is a personal preference. I have yet to meet someone who's had a problem with feeding raw and kibble at the same time, even with the significant difference in digestion rates. A lot of people don't recommend it though.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

ok guys if i feed him only raw food and exclude the dry food and want to be sure he takes all his nutritional needs what organs i must feed him EVERY DAY??.. if i give him for example beside the chicken pieces,.. a piece of liver and one of brain and one of heart will this provide him with ALL what his body needs??.. also it's safe to feed him all these organs EVERY DAY?!!..


----------



## Verivus

You don't have to feed organs everyday. You can divide his weekly requirements as you like instead. I personally prefer feeding my dog's weekly requirement on two separate days per week. Like, I'll give her some organ on Monday and give her the rest on Thursday. As for the required amounts, half of the organ allotment should be liver, the rest should be another secreting organ such as kidney, spleen, brain, etc. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby

Verivus said:


> You don't have to feed organs everyday. You can divide his weekly requirements as you like instead. I personally prefer feeding my dog's weekly requirement on two separate days per week. Like, I'll give her some organ on Monday and give her the rest on Thursday. As for the required amounts, half of the organ allotment should be liver, the rest should be another secreting organ such as kidney, spleen, brain, etc. I'll send you a pm.


many thx verivus,.. i have just checked your pm and cant thank you enough


----------



## WINSTON'S MOM

The holistique vet I use says not to mix raw and kibble.


----------



## WINSTON'S MOM

[


> _Originally Posted by *VaBeachFamily* _
> _So, I think this should be mentioned ( correct me if I am wrong) but you should NOT feed raw meat and kibble at the same time. One for breakfast, one for dinner is OK, but never give Raw and Kibble in the same meal. _
> 
> _I am told ( and have never done it, but have heard the same thing from a few places) that one of the things about Raw and "germs" or diseases is that it is digested fairly quickly, but when eating kibble it slows down digestion, so having raw at the same time increases the risk of foodborne illnesses ( salmonella, e. coli, etc). _


_*The holistique vet I use says not to mix raw and kibble for the reasons mentioned above.*_


----------



## Jax08

You should probably read this article on feeding raw eggs. 

Feel Better Than Ever - egg3


----------



## Heagler870

I give Apollo one egg a day and 1 can of vienna sausages for his morning meal. He is a little underweight and I'm trying to fatten *Sarcasm* him up. It hasn't been hurting him and his stools haven't changed so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Jax08

vienna sausages? What nutritiional value are they? 

All you have to do is soft boil the egg to deactivate the avidin.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

There are no problems with feeding raw eggs - even 2 per day. Back when I had chickens our dogs got several eggs every day - for months and months.

The 'don't feed raw & kibble together' thing has always puzzled me. Kibble is going to be munched up when the dog eats it and then it hits the stomach where it ends up in the stomach juices.

Have you ever added water to kibble and waited? It turns to MUSH. It is NOT going to take very long for the stomach to process it for digestion. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't go through _faster_ than raw since the raw need more work to digest it.

There are *MANY* people that feed kibble and raw together without a problem.


----------



## Lin

i feed egg yolks daily, and every few days cook the whites. ive read a biotin deficiency can develope with as little as one egg a day so i play it safe. i save the egg shells and use a coffee grinder, then mix the resulting powder in ground meat or the yolks etc.


----------



## Dejavu

I read somewhere (can't remember where) that boiled or cooked eggs have more protein than raw eggs.

Does anyone feed their dogs boiled eggs instead of raw?


----------



## lhczth

I do as treats, but not on a daily basis.


----------



## kidkhmer

Karma ; Looking Good | the phnom pen Karma has had quiet a few eggs and a stack of raw beef and she looks the goods !


----------



## VaBeachFamily

Sorry about the comment about the raw/kibble together, I wasn't aware, just going by what I was told. I personally don't do it...

Cooked eggs, by the way, I do feed. They refuse to eat them raw... whites, yolks, shells, any of it.. one of two things they refuse ( the other is raw fish) but about once/twice a week they get " home cooked" meals. Sometimes I will chop a hard boiled egg or two, and sometimes I will scramble them a few eggs!!!!! But then, we aren't hard core anything feeders. They get Raw most dinners, Nutri-Source breakfasts, home cooked sometimes!


----------

